# Dekla vs Laco & Stowa



## AndWag (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I have a pretty typical story for a price-conscious watch buyer. Normally, I’d save my pennies and buy the watch I want, which is the Laco Speyer Type-B dial, sized at 39mm, for $1,130USD. However, from what I’ve seen on these forums and via other reviews, Dekla appears to produce a high quality flieger with enough options to customize a watch that competes with Laco and Stowa in terms of build and finish, for less than $500USD. It’s a significant enough price-gap that it’s worth questioning if the Stowa/Laco premium is worth it.

What I’m hoping to do is to start a discussion that largely ignores price, puts aside considerations of provenance, and directly pits Dekla against Laco and Stowa in terms of overall quality, proportions, build, finish, movement performance, and subjective impressions. 

It feels almost absurd to ask this question, but how close is Dekla to equaling the traditional Flieger manufacturers in terms of quality? Do the details add up to evoke a feeling of tradition or does it come across as a more modern interpretation?

We’ve seen the pictures, but we all know you can’t be sure until you’ve seen it in the metal. If anyone on this forum has the experience to make a direct comparison, it would be immensely helpful to hear your thoughts for anyone in this buying dilemma.

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts!

P.S. I have been reading the forums, but if I missed this exact discussion at a different time, I’m happy to be directed to that thread instead of continuing here. I’m somewhat ignoring posts I’ve read that are older than 1 year because Dekla continues to make significant improvements to their fliegers.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I own some Flieger watches from Stowa, Laco and Dekla and imho all three differ only slightly. All have their pros and cons and it really depends on your individual requirements what watch to recommend.
imho the case finish of the Laco Pilot Original is the best you can get. The lugs of the Laco are very close to the predecessor. So if you want an excellent finished case and a watch which is in „accordance“ with its predecessor I‘d chose the Laco.

If looking for a Baumuster A or Baumuster B Flieger in the 42mm to 45mm range it would be Laco or Dekla.

If I would want a more modern/contemporary Flieger I‘d go for the Stowa Flieger or the TO2 (I own both). You need to see both in the flesh to see how the case finish differs.

In case you are intrigued by in-house made cases, dials, hands there‘s Dekla and - you did not mention the brand - Archimede. Archimede also offers a very nice Pilot Chrono, often reviewed and recommended. That‘s something I miss when looking at the portfolios of Stowa, Laco and Dekla - a simple 7750 chronograph.

If you are looking for an overall exciting „big bang for the buck“, go for Dekla, they offer an incredible value for money though.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

I was considering this for a long time. I too wanted a type B dial, under 40mm if possible. So I was putting the Dekla Pilot 40 B against the Stowa Baumuster B 40mm and Laco Kempten (handwound version of the Speyer). I've since made peace with the fact they'd all be too big for me.

Anyway, having not handled any of them I can't comment on quality apart from what I've read through WUS. Overall, it seems the 3 brands offer a great product, and the price increase of Stowa and Laco can be justified by movement quality and finishing and case finishing, respectively. All in all, I'd say quality should not be a deciding factor. You're getting a good watch either way.

So on to the looks, and here things are trickier. Of course this is personal, but will try to highlight what I've noticed over time and hopefully pointing this out will help you make a decision.

- The lugs on the Laco. This is a straightforward one. Consensus seems that they make the watch wear bigger and kinda funny. The strap doesn't hug the wrist, there's a considerable gap between the bottom of the lugs and your skin. Not bad or wrong, but can be unsightly and uncomfortable for some. I think I'd be one of those people.

- The thickness of the Laco and Dekla. They are considerably thicker than the Stowa, around 15%/20%. I prefer my watches as thin as possible.

- The crown of the Stowa. Looks nice, but I much prefer the diamond crown of Laco and specially Dekla.

- Case finishing. Brushed on the Stowa, blasted on the Laco, whichever you prefer on the Dekla, with the added bonus of 6steel. I quite like the blasted look myself.

- The biggest problem: hand size and lume ratio. Laco is the undisputed winner here. Big, broad hands with thin blued edges and expansive lume. The blued edge keeps its thickness all around the hands. The length of the hands is perfect, the width matches the spacing of the numerals. A masterclass in good design. Stowa lags a bit behind, lume is also coherent but the minute hand is less wide; still more than acceptable. Dekla... Let's call it "not good". The thickness of the blued steel is extremely uneven, particularly the minute hand on the tip and near the centre stack. This makes for a waaaaay too small lumed part of the hand. Don't be fooled by the renders on the website, the lume only starts at the hour numerals. Check images on Instagram, search by #dekla and #deklawatches. Also, the minute hand should be much wider. I understand the need for differentiation, but in my opinion, it didn't work. Check the image below, left to right: Laco, Stowa, Dekla.


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

I haven't done my research but if you want a brand that most people can relate too, I'd go for either Stowa or Laco.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I would take Mike's advice and look more into the Delka. I have heard nothing but great things about their brand.


----------



## AndWag (Mar 8, 2020)

Thank you all for the wonderful responses so far. 

Mike, I think you confirmed my feeling about Laco being the best of the best. It has the heritage, and especially with the busy Type-B dial, it goes the farthest towards emphasizing the tool aspects of it’s predecessor. As far as the finish is concerned, I notice a darker grey and finer, duller, matte finish on the Laco compared to the bead-blasted Dekla when comparing the photos. Is this true when compared by eye? 

I’m glad you brought up Archimede. I had forgotten to mention them because they don’t (to my knowledge) make a Type-B in my preferred 39-40mm size, but if some folks reading this forum are looking for a Type-A in 39mm, 42mm, and 45mm, or a Type B in 42mm, it’s worth noting they make faithful versions of those dials for a price somewhere between Dekla and Stowa/Laco. 

Jmariorebelo, your points about the lugs and the hands were particularly interesting. These aspects of the these watches might go under-appreciated until it’s on your wrist. Personally, I’m at peace with the awkward ergonomics of the Laco lugs, as I see it as a distinguishing feature that goes further to contextualize the technical dial. 

Your point about the broader, longer, crisper finishing, and fuller lume of the Laco hands compared to the more rounded nature of the Dekla was revealing. Again, the exaggerated geometry of the Laco hand set fits with the context of this watch as it was originally conceived.

My own impressions of some of the details on the Dekla vs the Laco, and Stowa below are based on photographs I’ve seen online, and could be false. Please correct me if these impressions are wrong.

-The bead-blasted finish on the Dekla appears lighter and grainier than the Laco, which has the effect of picking up more highlights. This isn’t a negative, but it gives off a more modern impression, IMHO.

-The Dekla dial appears to have a more granular texture than what appears to be the finer matte textures of the Laco and Stowa dials. Due to the limits of some of the photographs I’ve seen, this might not be apparent to the eye. This too, would not be negative, but could appear to be a modern refinement.

-The blued steel hands appear lighter on the Dekla than the other models, but this could also be due to lighting, exposure, or photoshop.

-Both the Laco and Dekla Fliegers have a subtly domed crystal, but the Stowa’s crystal appears flat.

Going into this amount of detail might not be necessary to me any longer (I think I’ve made my decision), but could help others considering these watches. I’ll try to edit this post or add a new one with comparison photos of some of these details tomorrow.

Thanks again to everyone on this forum for going down this Flieger rabbit-hole together!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Landocleveland (Feb 2, 2019)

Dekla is a brand that i recently discovered for myself. I really like their "a la cart" form of purchasing with some of their offerings.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Stowa Fieger Original was best newage baumuster released. Unitas Center Second right choice. Precista B42 is very good. Discontinued. Laco is most historical authentic. Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Titan B Muster Zentralsekunde 107-0740 next choice. Aristo, Dekla (girl in slovenian language), Archimede, everyone is good for money.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Eugene Hot said:


> Stowa Fieger Original was best newage baumuster released. Unitas Center Second right choice. Precista B42 is very good. Discontinued. Laco is most historical authentic. Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Titan B Muster Zentralsekunde 107-0740 next choice. Aristo, Dekla (girl in slovenian language), Azimuth, Archimede, Steeldive or SanMartin. everyone is good for money.


Some remarks


Dekla fans know „Dekla" is a Latvian Goddess of Fortune and Destiny.
Steinhart is Swiss made
Azimuth, Steeldive, San Martin aren't Made in Germany either; as a reminder this is the German Watches Forum.
I am sorry but I had to delete some of your posts (please see PM I sent you).


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks StufflerMike


StufflerMike said:


> Dekla fans know „Dekla" is a Latvian Goddess of Fortune and Destiny.
> Steinhart is Swiss made


In polish "dekla" is a cap. Good that not a "God" now.
Steinhart is german brand


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

How is Steinhart a German Brand, there‘s clearly a Swiss Made imprint on their dials. Their office is runned in Germany, that‘s it.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Eugene Hot said:


> Thanks StufflerMike
> 
> На польском языке ДЕКЛА - это шапка. Good that not a "God" now.
> Steinhart is german brand


Steinhart is very much NOT a German brand in the way Sinn, Damasko etc are. The watches are mostly Swiss made, however even that has often been the focus of much debate.

You can read more here:
1. Where Are Steinhart Watches Made?
2. Steinhart - manufacturing questions


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks, it is old nonsense discussion. It does not matter. I received limited editions of different watch forums and custom made according to my wishes Steinhart watches from Germany many times and everything was done very high quality and can recommend. Unfortunately, the selection of good watches in the style of B-Uhr with Unitas SC is not representative. Guinand 31 series like Mark XI, not baumuster. Waiting for new Tourby pilots. I prefer this movement for fliegers.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Eugene Hot said:


> Thanks, it is old nonsense discussion. It does not matter. I received limited editions of different watch forums and custom made according to my wishes Steinhart watches from Germany many times and everything was done very high quality and can recommend. Unfortunately, the selection of good watches in the style of B-Uhr with Unitas SC is not representative. Guinand 31 series like Mark XI, not baumuster. Waiting for new Tourby pilots. I prefer this movement for fliegers.


Excuse me, nobody here is talking nonsense and it does matter. Receiving Steinhart watches from Germany does not mean anything.
Swiss Made on a Steinhart dial indicates that the Steinhart was made or assembled in Switzerland or the designsted geographic Swiss region.



https://www.fhs.swiss/file/8/OSM_232.119_en.pdf



Steinhart would break Swiss law if their watches were not made in CH.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Timepieces of Steinhart are more Deutsch im Geiste then post Ruhla saxonian swiss corporate products or Laco, with american-swiss history.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Eugene Hot said:


> Timepieces of Steinhart are more Deutsch im Geiste then post Ruhla saxonian swiss corporate products or Laco, with american-swiss history.


With a proof like „Swiss Made" on any Steinhart dial and swiss legislation on Swissness you are absolutely wrong. „Deutsch im Geiste" ? What time are you living in. Berlin 1915 ?


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

What time are you living in? It's getto?


----------



## craigr812 (Mar 4, 2018)

Eugene Hot - I don't understand why you think "Swiss Made" means "Made in Germany". My Nomos and Sinn both say "Made in Germany" because they meet that standard....my Oris says Swiss Made because it meets that standard. Why you are even debating these very well known rules, let alone with Mike who is the most knowledgeable among all of us, makes me question a lot.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

AndWag said:


> ...
> ...What I'm hoping to do is to start a discussion that largely ignores price, puts aside considerations of provenance,..


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Eugene Hot said:


> What time are you living in? It's getto?


Do you mean *get to*, do you mean *Ghetto *? Ghetto would not describe a time period but a place, no ?
But to answer your question, I am not living in the past and I am not using verbalisms of the past which are weighed down.


----------



## AndWag (Mar 8, 2020)

Wow, this conversation has taken on a life of it's own. Not that there's anything wrong with that!

To refocus a bit: I tried to sidestep this debate by only choosing to compare fliegers made in Germany, specifically an upstart microbrand (Dekla) to the two manufactures (Stowa and Laco) that have continued to make Flieger designs from the WWII-era. After taking some time to myself to consider this question, it's one of the toughest watch-buying considerations I have had to-date.

To be clear, I haven't handled these watches, but I want to throw out my impressions after studying them for several weeks to see if they line up with the experiences of those who have handled them.

What follows is a bit of a long summary of some thoughts mostly on the case design and overall impressions of the smaller 39-40mm variants:

Stowa 40mm: Ironically, modern-wearing and least tool-ish case design: brushed stainless steel, display back, decorated movement, thinnest profile (10.2mm auto 9.2mm Hand wind), curvaceous full onion crown, 20mm lug width, and downturned lugs. Appears to be the most wearable, and versatile of the bunch, while sacrificing some authenticity in the case design. The long 48.6mm lug-to-lug could be a problem for some smaller wrists.

Laco 39mm: The standout for it's adherence to traditional case design across all sizes: Dark matte bead-blasted finish, straight short lugs seated high on the case (46mm Lug-to-lug), a relatively thick (12mm) cylindrical case, thin 18mm lug width, diamond shaped crown, no display back, and the FL23883 engraving on the 9:00 side. The most traditional and tool-oriented of the lot. This is the one you get if you want to own something close to a piece of history. That said, questions remain about the wearability and versatility of the piece. The protruding lugs along with the thick-ish case, makes the piece wear awkwardly on some wrists, and the tool-oriented design may limit the wrist-time for some. These factors could make the premium price a no-go if one is budget conscious.

Dekla 40mm: You get zero tradition in terms of brand name, but the quality appears to be disproportionately close to the Stowa and Laco when you consider the variance in price: Choice of brushed, polished, or bead-blasted finish, relatively thin 10.6mm case, downturned lugs, diamond shaped crown, a reasonable 47mm lug-to-lug, 20mm lug width, solid case-back, with an option for FL23883 engraving on the 9:00 side. This appears to be the compromise between the Laco and Stowa designs. If you go with a bead-blasted finish and side engraving, you get some of the tool watch feel of the Laco with some of the wearability and versatility of the Stowa.

On paper, it seems like the Dekla flieger is great deal and worth a shot. My issue is when you compare photos of the Dekla to the Laco and Stowa, the Dekla seems somehow still too modern, as if minor design choices accumulate to create a more modern impression. See below:

Laco









Stowa









Dekla









Maybe it's the photography, but the bead-blasted Dekla case appears to shine and glow a bit more than any bead-blasted cased I've handled. If anyone has any experience handling the Dekla, can you give your broad impressions? Does it feel too modern? Is a potential buyer better off looking at their original designs than the fliegers? Is the wearability of the Laco as awkward as some people claim?

Mike, jmariorebelo, and Eugene have already given some good responses, so I'm not going to ask them to respond again. Anyone else care to weigh in?

Thanks!


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a 42mm Laco Paderborn and love it even with the straight lugs. I have a 7.5 wrist and it fits nicely with no overhang. You could measure the lug length on your wrist and see how it might fit. The straight lugs take some getting used to even if you are ok with the length but I am fine with it and appreciate that it is a close design of the original flieger. Even with a good fit though, the strap will hang straight down and not everyone will like that. I have owned Stowa, the 40mm was too small for my likes but it is a beautifully made watch. 
I also have a 42mm Type A on order from Dekla. Dekla seems to offer an awful lot for what they charge so I will see how it stacks up against the Laco when it arrives but I expect to really like it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndWag (Mar 8, 2020)

AFG08 said:


> I have a 42mm Laco Paderborn and love it even with the straight lugs. I have a 7.5 wrist and it fits nicely with no overhang. You could measure the lug length on your wrist and see how it might fit. The straight lugs take some getting used to even if you are ok with the length but I am fine with it and appreciate that it is a close design of the original flieger. Even with a good fit though, the strap will hang straight down and not everyone will like that. I have owned Stowa, the 40mm was too small for my likes but it is a beautifully made watch.
> I also have a 42mm Type A on order from Dekla. Dekla seems to offer an awful lot for what they charge so I will see how it stacks up against the Laco when it arrives but I expect to really like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for describing the fit of the Laco lugs! Unfortunately, I'm dealing with a 6.5" wrist, but I think the proportions of the 42mm on your wrist compared to the 39mm on mine should be about the same.

Did you order a bead blasted finish for your Dekla? If so, I'd be curious to hear your thoughts on how it compares to the Laco after you receive it.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

I've owned Stowa, Laco, Dekla and Archimede. In fact, the photos of the Stowa Flieger Original posted by Eugene Hot earlier in this thread are my photos of my watch and my wrist.

I posted a review of the Dekla here: Dekla Pilot Watch

I preferred the Laco blasted finish but the watch itself, a 42mm Leipzig, was a bit chunkier than I was comfortable with and I flipped the watch. I also flipped the Dekla as the crystal had a lot of glare and the watch was very chunky. My understanding is the 40mm version is much more svelte. I sold the Archimede several years ago. I currently have the Stowa FOLE and the 40mm blue flieger. I quite like both of them.

Laco and Archimede









Dekla









Stowa 40mm blue flieger and 41mm FOLE


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm a proud owner of Archimede 39H, Dekla 40mm and Stowa pilot watches.

The bead blasted finish of Dekla looks a little darker than my Stowa Verus. I'd say the overall quality between the two is close.

I'm going to order another Dekla with brushed finishing soon so I can compare the finishing between these 3 brands later....




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Button up in slightly different lighting
















Dekla Turbulenz
Laco Leipzig
Damasko DB5
Stowa Flieger Klassik


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> Button up in slightly different lighting
> View attachment 15354630
> View attachment 15354631
> 
> ...


That's a delicious looking Sunday morning sandwich!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

singularityseven said:


> That's a delicious looking Sunday morning sandwich!


Thanks a lot but I have to confess that the cream topping (LACO Leipzig Erbstück) is missing. It's locked up.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

I'd like to hear thoughts on the different movements offered by the brands discussed. I think Stowa and Dekla and Archimede offer the ETA 2824 and cheaper Lacos are Miyota movements. I have some concerns about the quality and noise of the Miyota and the maintenance costs for each.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

davidinjackson said:


> I'd like to hear thoughts on the different movements offered by the brands discussed. I think Stowa and Dekla and Archimede offer the ETA 2824 and cheaper Lacos are Miyota movements. I have some concerns about the quality and noise of the Miyota and the maintenance costs for each.


If you want to compare apples to apples, you can look at Laco's Original Series instead, which also have ETA 2824 movements.


----------



## AndWag (Mar 8, 2020)

I want to jump back in here and offer a hearty "danke schön!" to everyone who responded to this thread. It was truly educational and helpful, and it did change my mind a bit about what I want out of a Flieger.

As much as I love the historical accuracy of the Laco, I sense that I may not wear it as much as either the Stowa or Dekla, due to the shape of the case and lugs. The Stowa, to me, still looks, feels, (and is) more traditional in comparison to the Dekla due to subtle differences in design details, so I plan on going with a Stowa 40mm Type-B Flieger. That said, if I find a good deal on the 39mm Laco, who knows!?

As for Dekla, this thread helped me discover an interesting new German brand. I love the customization they offer, and I'm looking at their Turbulenz and Deck watches for a future purchase. Truly, I can't wait to see what they do next!

I hope other people find this thread as useful and enjoyable as I did. Thanks again!


----------



## AndWag (Mar 8, 2020)

AndWag said:


> I plan on going with a Stowa 40mm Type-B Flieger. That said, if I find a good deal on the 39mm Laco, who knows!?


So, after all that hand-wringing, I got my hands on a 39mm handwound Laco Kempten for a good price. After handling and wearing it, I don't know why it was such a hard decision. The wearability I was worried about due to the protruding lugs, is not a problem. It's comfortable on my 6.5" wrist and delivers the historical accuracy and uniqueness that Laco fliegers are known for. Thanks to all of you for making this an interesting and informative decision! I learned a lot. I'll leave a few shots here...


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Congrats, that looks great. I totally get what you mean about being concerned about the lugs. I was too, and it really didn't affect the wear-ability in any way. Enjoy it, it is a beauty!


----------



## AndWag (Mar 8, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> Congrats, that looks great. I totally get what you mean about being concerned about the lugs. I was too, and it really didn't affect the wear-ability in any way. Enjoy it, it is a beauty!


Thank you! The type-B dial is great with the Laco case and strap combination. It was the right decision.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

AndWag said:


> So, after all that hand-wringing, I got my hands on a 39mm handwound Laco Kempten for a good price. After handling and wearing it, I don't know why it was such a hard decision. The wearability I was worried about due to the protruding lugs, is not a problem. It's comfortable on my 6.5" wrist and delivers the historical accuracy and uniqueness that Laco fliegers are known for. Thanks to all of you for making this an interesting and informative decision! I learned a lot. I'll leave a few shots here...
> 
> View attachment 15467736
> View attachment 15467737
> ...


Congratulations AngWag. What a beautiful piece you got.

I got a 7" waist so I'm always looking for watches with the size between 39-41mm and the 39mm Laco looks good to me.

May I ask if the tang buckle is brushed?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndWag (Mar 8, 2020)

wkw said:


> May I ask if the tang buckle is brushed?


Hi! Yes, the buckle is brushed. Also, the rivets on the strap look like they are a lightly blasted finish. Some have commented that the rivets and buckle don't match the finish of the case, but it doesn't bother me. The case has such an extremely dark blasted finish, I honestly think the rivets and buckle would look strange if they matched the case. I know this is more info than you asked for, but hopefully it's helpful.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

AndWag said:


> Hi! Yes, the buckle is brushed. Also, the rivets on the strap look like they are a lightly blasted finish. Some have commented that the rivets and buckle don't match the finish of the case, but it doesn't bother me. The case has such an extremely dark blasted finish, I honestly think the rivets and buckle would look strange if they matched the case. I know this is more info than you asked for, but hopefully it's helpful.


Great. Thanks for the note

I'll look into this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

AndWag said:


> So, after all that hand-wringing, I got my hands on a 39mm handwound Laco Kempten for a good price. After handling and wearing it, I don't know why it was such a hard decision. The wearability I was worried about due to the protruding lugs, is not a problem. It's comfortable on my 6.5" wrist and delivers the historical accuracy and uniqueness that Laco fliegers are known for. Thanks to all of you for making this an interesting and informative decision! I learned a lot. I'll leave a few shots here...
> 
> View attachment 15467736
> View attachment 15467737
> ...


That looks great, congrats. This is the exct Laoc model that's been on my mind for a long long time, but the lugs always made me weary of its fit on my 6in wrist. Maybe I do have to give it a try...


----------



## AndWag (Mar 8, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> That looks great, congrats. This is the exct Laoc model that's been on my mind for a long long time, but the lugs always made me weary of its fit on my 6in wrist. Maybe I do have to give it a try...


Yes, the lugs definitely protrude and sit high on the case, but wrist shots tend to over-emphasize this due to the close perspective. From farther away, the watch appears to sit normally, as you can see here.







Worst case for you, the straps will drop straight down instead of hugging your wrist. In general, this effect is somewhat unavoidable, and you see it often in the wrist shots of the 42mm models as well. I think this is the price you pay for the uniqueness of the Laco fliegers.


----------



## KevJohn (Sep 17, 2020)

Type B dials are definitely the way to go on these. Nice watch.


----------



## AndWag (Mar 8, 2020)

KevJohn said:


> Type B dials are definitely the way to go on these. Nice watch.


Agree. I've settled on the idea that I prefer the Laco Original for a Type-B dial, and the Stowa Klassik for the Type-A dial. Basically, I think the busy, more technical Type-B suits the blasted tool watch case of the Laco, and the cleaner type-A suits the dressier more modern brushed case of the Stowa, or Archimede for that matter. Dekla of course is the wild card, as you can customize their Fliegers however you want.


----------



## scottasbj (Jul 16, 2016)

AndWag said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a pretty typical story for a price-conscious watch buyer. Normally, I’d save my pennies and buy the watch I want, which is the Laco Speyer Type-B dial, sized at 39mm, for $1,130USD. However, from what I’ve seen on these forums and via other reviews, Dekla appears to produce a high quality flieger with enough options to customize a watch that competes with Laco and Stowa in terms of build and finish, for less than $500USD. It’s a significant enough price-gap that it’s worth questioning if the Stowa/Laco premium is worth it.
> 
> ...


I think that it should be considered that Dekla is more of a real Manufacturer. They make their cases, and Laco and Stowa do not. Dekla makes pretty much everything but the movement. Archimede makes their own cases as well, and like Dekla, costs less than a Stowa, or Laco. I am not a fan of the Bezel on the Stowa.


----------

